# When are you no longer considered a newbie?



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been cycling in one form or another all my life. I raced BMX bikes as a kid, rode MTBs often, roadie for about 10 years and recently started racing CX but am still finding/learning new stuff almost every day! I still feel like a newbie every time I go on this board with all the wealth of information that's provided/offered by others . Just wanted to see if others felt the same.


----------



## johns81347 (Dec 28, 2011)

With your history, I'd say you're definitely not a 'newbie.' There are lots of people (myself included) who devote almost all extra time to researching and learning about bikes and it's great for others when that knowledge is shared. Just because you don't know everything about bikes, because lets get real who does, doesn't mean you aren't an experienced rider.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

suasponte2/75 said:


> I've been cycling in one form or another all my life. I raced BMX bikes as a kid, rode MTBs often, roadie for about 10 years and recently started racing CX but am still finding/learning new stuff almost every day! I still feel like a newbie every time I go on this board with all the wealth of information that's provided/offered by others . Just wanted to see if others felt the same.


I wouldn't exactly describe it as feeling like a newbie, but I definitely share your sentiment.


----------



## RedVernice (Apr 4, 2011)

here in RBR...I'd say around your 2000th post


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

If you define newbie as "still learning" never.


Newbies.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There are many facets to cycling, so someone could be riding for decades and still be a noob to issues relating to mechanics, geometry/ bike fit, etc. if they've never dealt with or researched them to any degree.

As far as learning new things almost every day, IMO that's what makes _all things cycling related_ interesting. Always new stuff to learn.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL. Same opinion as everyone else, really.

I'm going to be trying track next season. I've been riding in one way or another for over a decade, but I'm right at square one there. I'm also quite a few road races and tours away from being anything but a newbie at either of those aspects of cycling.

It's a broad sport (or family of sports?) And then there's commuting and utility riding, which are another and sometimes opposed set of concerns...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The only thing new about you is that you recently joined the forums. Nobody on these forums know everything about cycling, for that matter neither does anyone in the world.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The rite of passage:

Go for a whole year without falling over because you couldn't unclip in time when you come to a complete stop.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I would honestly say a "true" newbie is someone entirely new to the sport of cycling, including the various disciplines. After about a year of riding each I would say you've graduated. 

In my case, I rode road for 5 years before trying MTBs. I was a newb to dirt at first, but the learning curve goes quick with help from friends and these forums.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Retro Grouch said:


> The rite of passage:
> 
> Go for a whole year without falling over because you couldn't unclip in time when you come to a complete stop.


I would agree, as long as you don't unclip 200 meters before the stop sign out of fear of falling.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

You're not a newbie when you accomplish these things. If you don't know what I'm referring to on any one of these points, you're still a newbie.

1. Pulled a group for more than a mile into a headwind and then fallen back to rest.
2. Ridden in a group of 10 or more at above 17 mph.
3. Taken off your dork disk.
4. No longer use the little washer or cap on your presta valves.
5. Can take off a tire with only one tire lever in one sweeping move.
6. Remove a rear wheel without flipping the entire bicycle over.
7. Cycling friends text you or facebook you everytime they ride to invite you along.
8. Your facebook has more cycling friends and bicycle ride pics than anything else.
9. You wake up early on days you don't have to work so that you can ride.
10. Your riding year around.
11. Feel more at home in the LBS than anywhere else. 
12. Your local club or LBS know you by name.

Anyways, I'm not serious...but this list should kick in and be true really fast.
Welcome to our world.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hooben said:


> You're not a newbie when you accomplish these things. If you don't know what I'm referring to on any one of these points, you're still a newbie.
> 
> 1. Pulled a group for more than a mile into a headwind and then fallen back to rest.
> 2. Ridden in a group of 10 or more at above 17 mph.
> ...


LOL Hooben, I'm 12/12 on your list! I'm pretty sure I'm not a total newbie (although the knowledge on this board makes me feel decades behind) but just wanted people's thoughts on what they thought an experienced rider was. 

As someone stated before, I've been cycling for decades but have never gotten into the technical side of things (fit, mechs, etc.) until the last couple of years (mostly learning on this board) and am really glad we have enough fanatics that are willing to share their vast knowledge (whichever aspect it may be). I was one of those guys that have just been riding without awareness of proper technique, cadence, gearing, etc. for years. Just prescribing to the "ride lots" philosophy has gotten me by until now.

A big thanks and kudos to all that have contributed to my postive cycling experience!


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd say when you understand the basic concepts of how to operate your bike, and you begin to feel comfortable using it, you're no longer a newbie.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

You're no longer a "newbie" when you've shaven your legs for the first time.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooben said:


> You're not a newbie when you accomplish these things. If you don't know what I'm referring to on any one of these points, you're still a newbie.
> 
> 1. Pulled a group for more than a mile into a headwind and then fallen back to rest.
> 2. Ridden in a group of 10 or more at above 17 mph.
> ...


3,4,5,6,10...ok, sure...the rest is a bunch of over-dedicated hogwash. Glad you clarified by saying you're not serious!!!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

erik1245 said:


> You're no longer a "newbie" when you've shaven your legs for the first time.


I might be a newbie for a long time.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

We're all still noobs in some manner Unless you stop trying to learn more about cycling or stop trying to improve because you're 'just that good'. 

I say one of the defining moments of noob graduation is when you're no longer the person in the group always being helped but helping others instead.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

No longer a newbie when you stop noticing the presence or absence of the little washer and plastic cap on your or anyone else's presta valves.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

^^^
Love it. Still notice them on mine, though. I like to keep them.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

AndrwSwitch;3760974 I like to keep them.[/QUOTE said:


> You're not alone. My previous post came out of remembering the start of a road race many years ago. Looking around at the competition as people do, I noticed a rider with valve caps and immediately discounted him. He got second or third, can't remember exactly. I got dropped.


----------



## radagascar (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever shave my legs unless someone can convince me it really is beneficial...I'll be a newbie forever!


----------



## moonjogger (Feb 14, 2012)

erik1245 said:


> You're no longer a "newbie" when you've shaven your legs for the first time.


I wax them..does it count ?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Retro Grouch said:


> The rite of passage:
> 
> Go for a whole year without falling over because you couldn't unclip in time when you come to a complete stop.


OMG. You mean I'm NOT the only one who's done this?


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

My buddy told me today that I'm definitely a biker because I was excited that my daughter got sent home from school sick. That meant that I could get home sooner. Unfortunately, it started raining on my way home. 

And by the way, she's fine.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

partyofone said:


> My buddy told me today that I'm definitely a biker because I was excited that my daughter got sent home from school sick. That meant that I could get home sooner. Unfortunately, it started raining on my way home.
> 
> And by the way, she's fine.


Nope, sorry, back to square one. It's "cyclist," not "biker."


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

I know. That was his words and he's more of a cyclist than I.


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

Also Erik1245, glad to see you can spell your name correctly. 

Erik


----------



## LennartBendfeldt (Feb 21, 2012)

Couldnt tell you still a newbie myself xD haha


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

So what's the matter with the little washer thingy on the Presta valve stem? For that matter, what's it there for?


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Whodat said:


> So what's the matter with the little washer thingy on the Presta valve stem? For that matter, what's it there for?


The presta washer is there so when you attach your pump, the valve doesn't push into the rim.

It'll end up unscrewing itself and rattling around if you leave it on there.

If you tighten it enough so it doesn't move while riding, it can rip the valve out of the tube.

Best just to leave them off ime.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've always been able to find the sweet spot between having the little ring stay on and damaging the tube.

A friend of mine actually had a valve stem shear off a while ago, after not using the little rings.

I use the caps too. (gasp)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I've always been able to find the sweet spot between having the little ring stay on and damaging the tube.


Same here. Not a problem, IME.



AndrwSwitch said:


> I use the caps too. (gasp)


I do too. The added ~4g's might hold me back on the climbs, but only slightly.


----------

